
Ask HN: For how long can GoDaddy keep hold of a domain after it has expired? - michaelneale
It&#x27;s been already more than a month since it expired, and I still can&#x27;t purchase it. This is horrible business practice and I find it amazing that registrars are allowed to do such a thing.
======
ramtatatam
I will soon be in similar situation and I am truly concerned since godaddy
seems to be doing lots of money on putting other people's expired domains on
auction! I do not agree they belong to godaddy to make profit of it!

It will take up to 41 days if you are lucky and nobody buys that domain.

Read here: [https://uk.godaddy.com/help/what-happens-after-domain-
names-...](https://uk.godaddy.com/help/what-happens-after-domain-names-
expire-6700)

\--- edit

This seems an interesting article too:
[https://mikeindustries.com/blog/archive/2005/03/how-to-
snatc...](https://mikeindustries.com/blog/archive/2005/03/how-to-snatch-an-
expiring-domain)

As well as this one: [http://www.scottphillips.com/2011/01/buying-an-expiring-
doma...](http://www.scottphillips.com/2011/01/buying-an-expiring-domain-name/)

